

Angular Material Starter App - rajatkum
https://github.com/rajatkumar/AngularMaterialStarter

======
rajatkum
Built using Yeoman Angular Generator and includes-

HTML5 Boilerplate AngularJS Angular Material Angular Material Icons Karma
Angular UI Router Sample Login Screen Side Menu Area Main Content Area The
routing mechanism is similar to that seen in Ionic Framework.

------
rajatkum
live demo available at -
[https://angularmaterialstarter.herokuapp.com](https://angularmaterialstarter.herokuapp.com)

